# Sorteggi quarti di finale Champions League 2015. Juve - Monaco



## admin (20 Marzo 2015)

Ecco i sorteggi dei quarti di finale di Europa League. La Juventus affronterà il Monaco. Ecco, di seguito, tutti gli accoppiamenti:

Porto - Bayern Monaco

Juventus - Monaco

PSG - Barcellona 

Atletico Madrid - Real Madrid


----------



## Marchisio89 (20 Marzo 2015)

Contro il Monaco, l'assenza di Pogba non dovrebbe pesare, ci é andata benissimo.


----------



## alcyppa (20 Marzo 2015)

Ovviamente.


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Marzo 2015)

giustamente il titolo del topic recita Europa League perché Juventus-Monaco è una partita da Europa League


----------



## Snake (20 Marzo 2015)

una fantasia rivoltante 

Occasione di redenzione perfetta per Ibra e l'Atletico


----------



## MissRossonera (20 Marzo 2015)

Lo sapevo, avessi scommesso su Juve-Monaco avrei vinto.Questi hanno più didietro che anima, come sempre.


----------



## tequilad (20 Marzo 2015)

Speriamo passi la Juve. Troppo importante prendere punti ranking!


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Marzo 2015)

Allegri con noi prendeva solo il Farsa


----------



## juventino (20 Marzo 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Contro il Monaco, l'assenza di Pogba non dovrebbe pesare, ci é andata benissimo.



La semifinale è un obbligo morale. Chiudiamo Vidal, Marchisio, Pirlo (senza Pogba diventa importante), Tevez e Morata in una gabbia e facciamoli uscire solo per i monegaschi.


----------



## O Animal (20 Marzo 2015)

Quando ho visto le immagini dell'Olympiastadion mi sono detto... vuoi che Buffon, Pirlo e Barzagli 9 anni dopo il mondiale vanno a vincere anche la Champions... Per loro sarebbe veramente epico...


----------



## admin (20 Marzo 2015)

E' pazzesco, comunque...


----------



## iceman. (20 Marzo 2015)

Ma il farsa sempre le stesse becca? Boh..


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Marzo 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Quando ho visto le immagini dell'Olympiastadion mi sono detto... vuoi che Buffon, Pirlo e Barzagli 9 anni dopo il mondiale vanno a vincere anche la Champions... Per loro sarebbe veramente epico...



Quello che ho pensato.. ed il Bayern che gioca in "casa" eh si sa, giocare in casa una finale porta una iella..poi Guadiola non ha mai steccato una finale
Ci sono tutti i presupposti

La rube o arriva in finale quest'anno oppure mai più


----------



## Aragorn (20 Marzo 2015)

Noi, anche quando eravamo teste di serie, sempre Real Madrid e Barcellona. Per i rubentini invece dal 2012, tolta la parentesi Bayern, sorteggi uno più fortunato dell'altro. Bah ..


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Marzo 2015)

Certo che questi in semifinale..


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (20 Marzo 2015)

Non ho parole, davvero. Certo che pure il PSG c'ha na rogna...


----------



## Marchisio89 (20 Marzo 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> La semifinale è un obbligo morale. Chiudiamo Vidal, Marchisio, Pirlo (senza Pogba diventa importante), Tevez e Morata in una gabbia e facciamoli uscire solo per i monegaschi.


Sí speriamo che la Roma continua a collezionare figuracce, con un vantaggio di 14 punti o superiore Allegri DEVE fare un turnover aggressivo, per me puó mettere anche il tandem Matri-Llorente. 

Comunque, al penultimo sorteggio stavo sudando freddo, mi dicevo o noi o il Bayern...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (20 Marzo 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco i sorteggi dei quarti di finale di Europa League. La Juventus affronterà il Monaco. Ecco, di seguito, tutti gli accoppiamenti:
> 
> Porto - Bayern Monaco
> 
> ...



Arriveranno in semifinale senza aver affrontato nessuna big. Allegri tiene soltanto una cosa più di Conte: il fondoschiena. 

Per il resto usciranno in semifinale dove affronteranno una tra Real, Barcellona e Bayern Monaco. E gli brucerà anche di più perché saranno ad un passo dalla finale.


----------



## Jino (20 Marzo 2015)

E' l'anno della Juventus, ottavi e quarti fortunati. In semifinale e finale poi tutto può succedere.


----------



## O Animal (20 Marzo 2015)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Non ho parole, davvero. Certo che pure il PSG c'ha na rogna...



Mi giocherei tutto quello che ho che se facessero il miracolo di passare contro il Barca in semifinale prenderebbero di sicuro il Bayern...


----------



## Snake (20 Marzo 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Arriveranno in semifinale senza aver affrontato nessuna big. Allegri tiene soltanto una cosa più di Conte: il fondoschiena.
> 
> Per il resto usciranno in semifinale dove affronteranno una tra Real, Barcellona e Bayern Monaco.



un pò le cose che si dicevano ai tempi dell'Inter del triplete


----------



## juventino (20 Marzo 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Sí speriamo che la Roma continua a collezionare figuracce, con un vantaggio di 14 punti o superiore Allegri DEVE fare un turnover aggressivo, per me puó mettere anche il tandem Matri-Llorente.
> 
> Comunque, al penultimo sorteggio stavo sudando freddo, mi dicevo o noi o il Bayern...



Io stavo già scuotendo la testa. Abbiamo veramente rischiato tanto.


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Marzo 2015)

Quotato 1.01



Snake ha scritto:


> un pò le cose che si dicevano ai tempi dell'Inter del triplete



Ecco,attenzione a quello che si scrive...


----------



## James Watson (20 Marzo 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> un pò le cose che si dicevano ai tempi dell'Inter del triplete



non so perché ma ho più o meno le stesse "sensazioni" di allora...


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Marzo 2015)

Allegri va in semifinale di Champions, a Conte non gli rode nemmeno un po'? ma che molli la nazionale e venga al Milan


----------



## Aragorn (20 Marzo 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> un pò le cose che si dicevano ai tempi dell'Inter del triplete



L'incubo che si ripete




Mi sento come Freezer quando vede Trunks trasformarsi in Super Sayan


----------



## Kurt91 (20 Marzo 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> un pò le cose che si dicevano ai tempi dell'Inter del triplete



Eh


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Marzo 2015)

L'inter era altro mondo rispetto alla Juve di ora. Certo che però male che vada arriveranno tra le prime 4, tra fischi e pernacchie....


----------



## de sica (20 Marzo 2015)

È l'anno loro. O la vincono o comunque arrivano almeno in finale. Troppe analogie con il 2010 dell'Inter. Hanno rischiato l'eliminazione ai gironi, hanno preso agli ottavi una squadra al tramonto come il borussia, finalista nel 2013, come fu il Chelsea nel 2008 ( entrambe due anni prima dell'anno fatidico) e adesso hanno pescato una squadra materasso ai quarti, come fu il cska per l'Inter nel 2010.
Se a questo punto, prendono l'atletico in semifinale, è tutto scritto..


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Marzo 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> È l'anno loro. O la vincono o comunque arrivano almeno in finale. Troppe analogie con il 2010 dell'Inter. Hanno rischiato l'eliminazione ai gironi, hanno preso agli ottavi una squadra al tramonto come il borussia, finalista nel 2013, come fu il Chelsea nel 2008 ( entrambe due anni prima dell'anno fatidico) e adesso hanno pescato una squadra materasso ai quarti, come fu il cska per l'Inter nel 2010.
> Se a questo punto, prendono l'atletico in semifinale, è tutto scritto..



. 

in finale non perdono, avrebbero sicuramente più fame di chi recentemente ha già vinto la coppa come barcellona/real/bayern.
devono uscire prima. 
per me se l'atletico fa fuori il real, pescano l'atletico e a quel punto non serve neanche guardare le partite successive.

tra l'altro mourinho ebbe lo "svantaggio" di doversi giocare campionato e coppa italia fino alla fine, mentre questi qua hanno ormai solo la champions a cui pensare (campionato ampiamente già vinto, fuori dalla coppa italia)


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Marzo 2015)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Speriamo passi la Juve. Troppo importante prendere punti ranking!



. 

Tanto comunque oltre la semifinale non credo andranno.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (20 Marzo 2015)

Spero vivamente che la Juventus arrivi in semifinale, è troppo tempo che una squadra italiana manca un appuntamento così prestigioso.


----------



## Angstgegner (20 Marzo 2015)

Da quanto vi dicevo che avevo una brutta sensazione? La Juve vince la Champions, lo credo da settembre.


----------



## Hammer (20 Marzo 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> .
> 
> Tanto comunque oltre la semifinale non credo andranno.



Eviterei di correre il rischio

Comunque è incredibile ragazzi, la Juventus con n botte di fondo arriva in semifinale e forse oltre e noi siamo qui a osservare impotenti dall'altro del nostro decimo posto. È una tristezza infinita. Grazie Berlusconi, grazie Galliani


----------



## Torros (20 Marzo 2015)

per me i sorteggi sono palesemente pilotati.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Marzo 2015)

Purtroppo ho le stesse sensazioni del maledetto 2010.

Noi ci siamo beccati il Barcellona invincibile per anni, senza parole.

Ovvio che nel caso (remoto) di eliminazione da parte del Monaco, la goduria sarebbe quintuplicata... mettiamola così.


----------



## admin (20 Marzo 2015)

Secondo me il Real Madrid va a casa. Ancelotti soffre tantissimo Simeone. Anzi, non ci capisce mai nulla. E lo stesso Simeone è un cagnaccio nelle partite da dentro o fuori.


----------



## The P (20 Marzo 2015)

ragazzi, lungi da me il rosicare: ma che fortuna quest'anno!

Campionato in cui l'unica rivale annunciata fa harakiri e champions che sta filando via liscia liscia senza affrontare ancora nessuna big. A memoria, non ricordo una situazione del genere in CL.


----------



## Torros (20 Marzo 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo me il Real Madrid va a casa. Ancelotti soffre tantissimo Simeone. Anzi, non ci capisce mai nulla. E lo stesso Simeone è un cagnaccio nelle partite da dentro o fuori.



anche per me va a casa, ma non è colpa solo di ancelotti, il Real non ha brevilinei rapidi e abili nel dribbling che possano mettere in difficoltà squadre chiuse e fisiche come l'Atletico.
Bale e Ronaldo se non vengono innescati fanno poco, oltre al fatto che il centrocampo è piuttosto leggero.


----------



## Torros (20 Marzo 2015)

la cosa ridicola è poi leggere dagli schifosi gobbi, che loro sono una grande squadra perché sono arrivati in semifinali. 
La Juventus rappresenta il peggio dell'Italia, spero che il Monaco(possibilissimo)li mandi a Casa.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Marzo 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Contro il Monaco, l'assenza di Pogba non dovrebbe pesare, ci é andata benissimo.




..avete preso la più semplice, sulla carta.


----------



## Torros (20 Marzo 2015)

il Psg senza Verratti perde molto, ma hanno già dimostrato di poter batter il Barca senza Ibra e non sarà come l'ultima partita, perché Thiago Silva allora tornava da un infortunio e fece male per tutta la fine del 2014. Da gennaio 2015 è tornato ai suoi livelli e spero anche che Marquinios giochi terzino.


----------



## Albijol (20 Marzo 2015)

Che deretano Acciughina


----------



## Marchisio89 (20 Marzo 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ..avete preso la più semplice, sulla carta.


Se giochiamo come sappiamo, passiamo. L'Arsenal ha sprecato un sacco di occasioni, il Monaco non ha fatto niente di speciale.
D'altra parte, se perdiamo facciamo una figuraccia incredibile.


----------



## Hammer (20 Marzo 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> ragazzi, lungi da me il rosicare: ma che fortuna quest'anno!
> 
> Campionato in cui l'unica rivale annunciata fa harakiri e champions che sta filando via liscia liscia senza affrontare ancora nessuna big. A memoria, non ricordo una situazione del genere in CL.



2004


----------



## Blu71 (20 Marzo 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Se giochiamo come sappiamo, passiamo. L'Arsenal ha sprecato un sacco di occasioni, il Monaco non ha fatto niente di speciale.
> D'altra parte, se perdiamo facciamo una figuraccia incredibile.



...certo, uscire da favoriti sarebbe molto pesante ma non accadrà.


----------



## prebozzio (20 Marzo 2015)

Carletto si gioca la panchina con l'Atletico, se esce va a casa.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Marzo 2015)

lo SAPEVO.. lo sapevo..  quest'anno è il vostro anno.. incredibile la fortuna nel sorteggio.. mi ricorda tanto un altra occasione..


----------



## Mille e una notte (20 Marzo 2015)

Questo è deretano ai massimi livelli
- passano il girone da seconda e beccano una squadra defunta, una delle 2 o 3 più scarse delle 15
- ai quarti non solo schivano i mostri, ma prendono proprio la meno forte...più precisamente l'unica scarsa/"normale"

Ottima sfida alla probabilità


Blu71 ha scritto:


> ..avete preso la più semplice, *sulla carta*.


beh dai togliamo i formalismi

Bayern, Barcellona, Real Madrid, PSG, lo stesso Atl Madrid. Anche il Porto, che è una squadra solida.
tutte schivate.


L'anno scorso sono usciti col Benfica, ma stavolta col Monaco andrà tutto liscio. Dal ritorno col Dortmund si è visto lo stato di forma in cui si trovano.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Marzo 2015)

Barca-PSG. Meglio dello scontro di 2 anni fa. Vediamo se per una volta Ibra sarà decisivo contro il Barca e in eliminazione diretta.

Porto-Bayern. Passeggiata dei Tedeschi.

Juve-Monaco. Fortuna pazzesca dei Juventini, ma meglio così per il ranking. Alle Semifinali possono passare solo con l'Atletico e se vanno in Finale...non ci voglio pensare.

Real-Atletico. Sfida durissima per il Real. Rischiano veramente di andare fuori.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Marzo 2015)

Per me passa : 

Porto - Bayern Monaco - *Bayern 99%*

Juventus - Monaco - *Juve 99%*

PSG - Barcellona - *50/50 ma penso passi il barcellona *

Atletico Madrid - Real Madrid - *Real al 70% anche se sarà durissima*

Poi onestamente la champions delle giuve finisce qui.. Bayern , Real ..psg o barcellona sono 10384903 spanne sopra loro ..


----------



## Angstgegner (20 Marzo 2015)

_Barca-PSG_: per i francesci potrebbe pesare più l'assenza di Verratti all'andata che quella di Ibra IMHO. Il PSG visto allo Stamford Bridge può mettere paura al Barcellona, ma alla fine credo che spunteranno i blaugrana al termine di 2 match molto combattuti.
*PSG 40% - Barcellona 60%*

_Atletico-Real_: in questo momento sono entrambe in difficoltà, ma se nel giro di 3 settimane dovessero tornare in forma ci aspetterebbero 2 sfide bellissime. Per il Real non poteva capitare avversario peggiore. Carletto si gioca la panchina. L'Atletico è la bestia nera del Real negli ultimi anni, tranne che nella finale dell'anno scorso di Champions praticamente. A sensazione dico che questa volta potrebbe passare l'Atletico che è sempre ostico da affrontare e dal punto di vista tattico Ancelotti viene regolarmente portato a casa da Simeone nei derby.
*Atletico Madrid 50% - Real Madrid 50%*

_Juve-Monaco_: sfida totalmente a senso unico. Paradossalmente avrei potuto sentire più puzza di upset nel caso si fossero affrontate agli ottavi. All'andata forse l'Arsenal ha sottovalutato i francesi e ha perso 3-1. Nel Principato si è visto come l'Arsenal potesse tranquillamente ribaltare la situazione, facendo capire che il Monaco è poca roba. La Juve vincendo 3-0 a Dortmund ha acquisito maggiore fiducia nei propri mezzi. La qualificazione si chiuderà già all'andata.
*Juventus 90% - Monaco 10%*

_Porto-Bayern_: il Porto è una buona squadra, ma ha pescato l'avversario peggiore. In Portogallo il Bayern potrebbe anche pareggiare o perdere, ma al ritorno non ci sarà storia.
*Porto 10% - Bayern Monaco 90%*

Per me vanno in semifinale Barcellona, Atletico, Juve e Bayern.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (20 Marzo 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo me il Real Madrid va a casa. Ancelotti soffre tantissimo Simeone. Anzi, non ci capisce mai nulla. E lo stesso Simeone è un cagnaccio nelle partite da dentro o fuori.


Concordo, il Real nei derby prende sistematicamente mazzate da 2 anni a questa parte


----------



## Gianni23 (20 Marzo 2015)

Interessante Atletico-Real. Ricordiamo che il Real è in un periodaccio e anche l'anno scorso, in condizioni molto migliori, al 93° della finale aveva perso la coppa.

Per il resto:

Bayern in semifinale

PSG-Barcellona la più combattuta

I gobbi non li commento neanche. E' vero che la champions non è cosa loro, ma se non arrivano in semifinale quest'anno, quando ci arrivano più?


----------



## Torros (20 Marzo 2015)

secondo ma la gente sottovalutato troppo il Monaco.
Si è vero in casa hanno commesso l'errore di sottovalutare l'Arsenal. Ma è un errore piscologico dato dal fatto di pensare di essere già ai quarti, errore che hanno commesso anche Milan e Bayern negli anni passati.

Il Monaco ha battuto l'Arsenal in casa 3-1 ma quello che molti non sanno e che lo ha fatto con quasi tutte riserve perché 4-5 giocatori era rotti.

descrivendo la rosa del Monaco visto che seguo la Ligue 1 posso dire:

Subasic: portiere eccezionale penso uno dei migliori al mondo, ovviamente poco conosciuto e quindi sottovalutato, gran parte del merito per il fatto che il Monaco prende pochi gol è sua. 
Copia di Terzini Kurzawa e Fabinho, tra le migliori in circolazione.
Centroampo con Kondgbia, Toulalan e Moutinho di ottimo livello.
In Difesa hanno Abdennoure e Carvalho che per quanto mi riguarda sono superiori a Bonucci e Chiellini. 
in attacco non hanno granché eccetto Carrasco Berbatov.


----------



## Mille e una notte (20 Marzo 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Barca-PSG. Meglio dello scontro di 2 anni fa. Vediamo se per una volta* Ibra* sarà decisivo contro il Barca e in eliminazione diretta.
> 
> Porto-Bayern. Passeggiata dei Tedeschi.
> 
> ...


penso che Ibra salterà l'andata per squalifica



Angstgegner ha scritto:


> _Barca-PSG_: per i francesci potrebbe pesare più l'assenza di Verratti all'andata che quella di Ibra IMHO. Il PSG visto allo Stamford Bridge può mettere paura al Barcellona, ma alla fine credo che spunteranno i blaugrana al termine di 2 match molto combattuti.
> *PSG 40% - Barcellona 60%*
> 
> _Atletico-Real_: in questo momento sono entrambe in difficoltà, ma se nel giro di 3 settimane dovessero tornare in forma ci aspetterebbero 2 sfide bellissime. Per il Real non poteva capitare avversario peggiore. Carletto si gioca la panchina. L'Atletico è la bestia nera del Real negli ultimi anni, tranne che nella finale dell'anno scorso di Champions praticamente. A sensazione dico che questa volta potrebbe passare l'Atletico che è sempre ostico da affrontare e dal punto di vista tattico Ancelotti viene regolarmente portato a casa da Simeone nei derby.
> ...


% molte realistiche imho
Al massimo alzerei ancora di più quel 90% Bayern. Quasi impossibile la loro eliminazione. Il doppio confronto poi, sposta ancora di più gli equilibri a loro favore

Il derby spagnolo è davvero un'incognita.
Il Real in formissima dell'anno scorso ha avuto grosse difficoltà in finale con l'Atletico, che non è lo stesso di 1 anno fa ma d'altronde neanche il Real


----------



## mr.wolf (20 Marzo 2015)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> _Barca-PSG_: per i francesci potrebbe pesare più l'assenza di Verratti all'andata che quella di Ibra IMHO. Il PSG visto allo Stamford Bridge può mettere paura al Barcellona, ma alla fine credo che spunteranno i blaugrana al termine di 2 match molto combattuti.
> *PSG 40% - Barcellona 60%*
> 
> _Atletico-Real_: in questo momento sono entrambe in difficoltà, ma se nel giro di 3 settimane dovessero tornare in forma ci aspetterebbero 2 sfide bellissime. Per il Real non poteva capitare avversario peggiore. Carletto si gioca la panchina. L'Atletico è la bestia nera del Real negli ultimi anni, tranne che nella finale dell'anno scorso di Champions praticamente. A sensazione dico che questa volta potrebbe passare l'Atletico che è sempre ostico da affrontare e dal punto di vista tattico Ancelotti viene regolarmente portato a casa da Simeone nei derby.
> ...


non fa una piega


----------



## hiei87 (20 Marzo 2015)

Psg - Barca 25% - 75%
Porto - Bayern 10% - 90%
Atletico - Real 80% - 20%
Juventus - Monaco 100% - 0%


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Marzo 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Psg - Barca 25% - 75%
> Porto - Bayern 10% - 90%
> Atletico - Real 80% - 20%
> Juventus - Monaco 100% - 0%



Sono d'accordo con le prime due ma non con le ultime. Hai dato 10% il porto con il bayern e 0 il Monaco ? 

Il derby secondo me è alla pari.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Marzo 2015)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> _Barca-PSG_: per i francesci potrebbe pesare più l'assenza di Verratti all'andata che quella di Ibra IMHO. Il PSG visto allo Stamford Bridge può mettere paura al Barcellona, ma alla fine credo che spunteranno i blaugrana al termine di 2 match molto combattuti.
> *PSG 40% - Barcellona 60%*
> 
> _Atletico-Real_: in questo momento sono entrambe in difficoltà, ma se nel giro di 3 settimane dovessero tornare in forma ci aspetterebbero 2 sfide bellissime. Per il Real non poteva capitare avversario peggiore. Carletto si gioca la panchina. L'Atletico è la bestia nera del Real negli ultimi anni, tranne che nella finale dell'anno scorso di Champions praticamente. A sensazione dico che questa volta potrebbe passare l'Atletico che è sempre ostico da affrontare e dal punto di vista tattico Ancelotti viene regolarmente portato a casa da Simeone nei derby.
> ...


Tutto ok, tranne per PSG e Barcellona. Darei alla loro partita il 50 e 50 e pronosticherei il passaggio turno del PSG.
Il PSG che si è visto contro il Chelsea è tantissima roba, mentre il Barcellona, secondo me, è la più "scarsa" delle grandi, ha un attacco impareggiabile ma un allenatore davvero mediocre.


----------



## Marchisio89 (20 Marzo 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Psg - Barca 25% - 75%
> Porto - Bayern 10% - 90%
> Atletico - Real 80% - 20%
> Juventus - Monaco 100% - 0%


PSG-Barca sono d'accordo, Porto-Bayern pure. Il derby spagnolo direi 60/40 é pur sempre il Real Madrid e alla Juventus darei la stessa percentuale del Bayern.


----------



## vota DC (20 Marzo 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco i sorteggi dei quarti di finale di Europa League. La Juventus affronterà il Monaco. Ecco, di seguito, tutti gli accoppiamenti:
> 
> Porto - Bayern Monaco
> 
> ...



Dopo aver visto diecimila volte Milan - Barcellona (persino nelle prove) e dopo aver visto Juventus - Porto nelle prove salvo poi qualcuno di voi dire "eh no prenderanno il Monaco che è ancora più facile" dubito che ci siano stati veri sorteggi.
Il Bayern è la squadra ritenuta più forte e NESSUNO la voleva, perciò si è presa il Porto che è la squadra che viene dal campionato più sfigato e con meno potere contrattuale, cioè il Portogallo.
Tolto il Porto penso che il Monaco abbia chiesto la squadra più debole, in teoria sarebbe l'Atletico che però è meglio gestita e quindi nei fatti ha qualche minima possibilità solo contro la Juventus mentre con le altre zero. In più sono francesi e quindi Platini è contento in entrambi i casi.


----------



## Sherlocked (21 Marzo 2015)

Sorteggi abbastanza pilotati, comunque.


----------



## Renegade (21 Marzo 2015)

Grandissima fortuna della Juventus che, dopo Borussia e Atletico Madrid, può essere la sorpresa. Devono però mollare il campionato, tanto sono a +14. L'assenza di Pogba non conta nulla perché nelle partite decisive il francese sparisce dal campo. L'unico mio dispiacere è che il PSG non ha beccato il Bayern Monaco. Tuttavia sono sempre gli stessi sorteggi, il tutto per evitare scontri tra Big ai quarti e tenerli per le semifinali. Ormai sono anni che è palese che sono taroccati.

Comunque...

Juventus - Monaco. Passa agevolmente la Juventus.
Porto - Bayern Monaco. Non ci sarà il 7-0 ma un 4-5 gliele fanno.
Barcellona - PSG. Passano gli Spagnoli. Messi mai così decisivo e funambolico da tempo.
Atletico Madrid - Real Madrid. Passa di misura il Real, ma solamente perché il ciclo dei Cholconeros è alla fine.


----------



## Angstgegner (21 Marzo 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Tutto ok, tranne per PSG e Barcellona. Darei alla loro partita il 50 e 50 e pronosticherei il passaggio turno del PSG.
> Il PSG che si è visto contro il Chelsea è tantissima roba, mentre il Barcellona, secondo me, è la più "scarsa" delle grandi, ha un attacco impareggiabile ma un allenatore davvero mediocre.


Il PSG visto col Chelsea mi ha impressionato e credo anch'io sarà un confronto piuttosto equilibrato ma credo che alla fine il Barca ce la possa fare, anche se io spero nel passaggio del turno dei francesi. La vera sfida impronosticabile è il derby di Madrid


----------



## hiei87 (21 Marzo 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> PSG-Barca sono d'accordo, Porto-Bayern pure. Il derby spagnolo direi 60/40 é pur sempre il Real Madrid e alla Juventus darei la stessa percentuale del Bayern.



Rispondo a te e a [MENTION=142]mefisto94[/MENTION] dato che avete fatto le stesse osservazioni. Premetto che in queste percentuali vado molto a sensazione e che mi piace provare un po' ad esagerare, anche perchè dare tutti 50-50 o 60-40 non avrebbe senso.
Comunque il Monaco non vedo come possa impensierire la juve. Il Porto a regola contro il bayern non ha speranze, però in casa è una squadra ostica e un 10% (generoso) glielo si può anche dare. Sul derby di Madrid mi sono sbilanciato, ma i contronti diretti che abbiamo visto negli ultimi anni, ma soprattutto quest anno (doppio confronto nettamente favorevole all'Atletico in supercoppa, copa del rey e liga)parlano chiaro. La percentuale che è venuta fuori ne è una diretta conseguenza, ed è magnanima per il Real. Non vorrei fare il Sacchi della situazione, ma se il Real non tornerà ad essere una squadra vera e se l'Atletico supererà questo periodo non particolarmente brillante (successe lo stesso la scorsa stagione), tutto fa presupporre che saranno i Colchoneros a passare. Poi magari Ronaldo fa 2 gol da 40 metri o Sergio Ramos riazzecca una capocciata al 94° e Ancelotti si salva...


----------



## 666psycho (21 Marzo 2015)

come sempre juventus molto fortunata.. non mi soprenderei se arrivasse in finale, ma credo che non succederà..


----------



## Fabriman94 (21 Marzo 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> come sempre juventus molto fortunata.. non mi soprenderei se arrivasse in finale, ma credo che non succederà..


In semifinale dovrà prendere assolutamente una big. Sempre detto che quest'anno in semifinale potevano andarci ed infatti sono vicini.


----------

